# Cydia ?



## Fred 80 (3 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Est ce que l'appui cydia est systématiquement synonyme d'i pad jealbreaké ?


----------



## Larme (3 Septembre 2011)

Oui...


----------



## Fred 80 (4 Septembre 2011)

Merci.
Je me posais la question car un magasin  expose ses modelez avec cette appli.


----------



## lonliton69 (25 Septembre 2011)

Ceci n'est pas étonnant du faite que les versions de L'ios devait entre en 4.3.3, les visiteurs se sont amusée à les jailbreake via jailbreakme. Cependant avoir un iPad avec cydia n'est pas une catastrophe... Avoir un iPad avec des applications crack la c'est problématique pour les développeurs... Mais bon un cou de restauration et il iPad en norme


----------



## Fred 80 (26 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je suis etonné que les machines ne soient pas bloquées (avec les restrictions ?). Je penses plus simplement que c'est pour pouvoir installer les applis sans les payer.


----------



## Larme (26 Septembre 2011)

Dans les Apple Store, tout est libre, mais tout est réinitialisé chaque jour...


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (26 Septembre 2011)

Donc depuis ils auraient du le remettre à zero... Bizarre


----------



## anymore (26 Septembre 2011)

Je suis allé faire un petit tour sur Cydia et j'ai été etonné de voir que toutes les appli sont payantes oO

Normal ou pas ? Car a la base il me semblait qu'avec un jailbreak on ne paye pas nos appli


----------



## Larme (27 Septembre 2011)

Non. Cydia est un autre AppStore, là où généralement se retrouve les applications refusées par Apple car leur contenu n'est pas forcément en accord avec les conditions d'Apple et elles peuvent profiter de moins de restrictions (envoyer une SMS par exemple n'est pas possible pas une application tierce normalement, etc.)


----------



## anymore (27 Septembre 2011)

Ah d'accord je te remercie , effectivement je n'avais pas vu ca du tout sous cet angle^^"

Y'a t-il un moyen une sorte d'apple store alternatif pour avoir des applications gratuites/moins chères ? ( comme sur android ) .


----------



## Larme (28 Septembre 2011)

Non. On est obligé de passer par l'Apple Store ou par le Jailbreak et Cydia...
Y'a du pour et du contre du Jailbreak...


----------

